# Early rut ! It's on now .



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure seems early to me . But as they say , a picture is worth 1000 words . Lol


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Looks like two does.I watched them in my yard playing around same way when they come in to feed in the evening.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a doe and her fawn . I just wanted to be the first to post a rut thread .


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone have any theories about this??


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

bridgeman said:


> View attachment 475609
> 
> Anyone have any theories about this??


Obviously the one on all fours identifies as a doe!!


----------



## djmccoy3 (Jul 1, 2021)

bridgeman said:


> View attachment 475609
> 
> Anyone have any theories about this??


Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

djmccoy3 said:


> Practice makes perfect!


My wife probably disagrees with that .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

They probably thought no one was watching.


----------



## djmccoy3 (Jul 1, 2021)

Carpn said:


> My wife probably disagrees with that .


Brutal, I would get a new wife.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

bridgeman said:


> View attachment 475609
> 
> Anyone have any theories about this??


Picture taken in San Francisco?


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I here banjo music,........LOL


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> View attachment 475609
> 
> Anyone have any theories about this??


The last two surviving members of The Village People?


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

What happens in the woods at night stays in the woods at night.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Thought it might be an antlered doe but they're pretty rare..


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

A guy at work told me he saw a buck mount a doe last week in his yard. I said there’s no way. Now I see these pics. What is going on?


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That trail cam set up on Brokeback Mt.?


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Side effect of the Johnson and Johnson jab


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’d say we are in the pre-rut based on those photos. That would put peak rut right around opening day of bow season. It’s going to be an early rut this year, schedule accordingly😀.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just deer fooling around. One time a friend of a friend showed us a video he shot of a bachelor group of just incredible bucks in the south county, They were walking through a soybean field, and they were all still in velvet. The one that was last tried to mount the one in front of it, and that deer whiteled around, reared up, and took a couple of swats at the other one with its front hooves. Kind of like guys in the mill playing graba**.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

Carpn said:


> Sure seems early to me . But as they say , a picture is worth 1000 words . Lol
> View attachment 475602
> View attachment 475603


I was in the woods last week doing some more scouting in N.E. Ohio and found freshly rubbed trees. So, some bucks have lost their velvet and are now making rub lines. Eager for the archery season to start.


----------

